# My First IWC - Mark XVII - Mini review



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

All,
I just picked up a Mark XVII over the weekend and thought I own the community a quick review considering I got the urge to get one from the same community...
Here we go:
First off, the watch pops more that I thought. The deep black and AR coating makes the dial jumps at you. Very nice. Next the case gets to you more softly but surely does the job convincing you that this is top notch watch craftmanship. The subtle and little polished area on the edge of the case and at the top and bottom of the bezel are very nicely done and put there for a reason. The reason being making that watch the perfect dressy/casual watch. Brushed parts are still predominant, making the watch a 'tool' watch that works so well with Jeans and T-shirt. However, once paired with a nice sportscoat and white shirt, the pop of the dial and the polished areas just pop up and make this watch work with a dressy attire. Not opera tuxedo type of event but even then.. I am not sure it would not work. So all in it , a perfect all rounder.
I have been trying to get that exact combination for a while now trying watches like the Sinn 556i on bracelet or a 061 Grand Seiko, and they were either too dressy for T-shirts or too toolish for dressier setting. So, I think I found my perfect dressy casual watch that has enough name recognition cache (have to be honest I like that), all without breaking the bank and being very versatile (with full heritage history on top of that)
I also love the way IWC writing fades a bit on the dial in a very humble way...and I also love the small but present red accent by the numbers. (hate when it is 315  )
All in it, I could not be more pleased. Highly recommend this piece.


----------



## frankkramer (May 16, 2008)

Nice review franksf! Very nice watch - congrats


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

frankkramer said:


> Nice review franksf! Very nice watch - congrats


Thanks Frank. Pictures don't do it justice...I will post more pictures over the we.
Somebody at my work today told me that 'the dial had something weird like it is missing the glass' the fellow was not used to nice watches but it speaks volume about the mark xvii deep black dial with its nice AR coating being noticed even by folks not into watches...


----------



## ccjoey09 (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats, I picked one up a few months ago and couldn't be happier. I am thinking about getting rid of my rolex to buy another IWC too.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a nice looking Flieger! Congrats on your IWC!


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks all. Could not be happier. Now let's save for the big brother..


----------



## ccjoey09 (Aug 10, 2008)

Pick up one of these Rios Albatross straps from Panatime to save wear on the nice gator strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

nice dress down...like it..


----------



## ccjoey09 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it was $35 and it is spec'd as an IWC replacement strap so it fits tang and deploy buckles.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## Toranaga (Nov 22, 2014)

Very nice! I got mine in July and it's quickly become my most worn watch. I got the Rios strap too, it's great but currently the watch is back on the bracelet. Thinking of changing to leather now that the weather is colder.


----------



## whoadude (Oct 24, 2008)

Great choice and nice review!


----------



## Trucido (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice review - good clean looking watch!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice watch and write up

Mine says hi:


----------



## mtime87 (Jul 26, 2015)

nice review, congrats


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Thx! Week 3 and honeymoon phase still going strong....for those of you considering it..go for it you wont regret it!


----------



## emblemtake2 (Mar 13, 2015)

You have chosen nice watch mate.
Congrats!


----------



## GNP1979 (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats, mate, it's a classic already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Just to keep this thread alive... 
One detail that I love about the watch that I did not realized first:
One wus menber said on an old post that having three dates is cool because "you know the day it is today, the day it was yesterday and the day it will be tomorrow!"
That sounded funny and silly but I believe the original poster meant a little bit more than that...and I agree!
We all have specific days when we need to do things or remember this or that and our brains (mine in particular) can be slow at times. It often takes longer for me to have my brain realized instantly that tomorrow is the x day...."oops. that's right I need to do this tomorrow". Having a simple date does not trigger this. It just takes miliseconds longer.
Anyway, just loving the three dates. Perfect for slow brains...


----------



## flynnyfalcon (Jan 31, 2012)

Just bought a Mk XVII on this fantastic site! Can't wait to finally pop it on the wrist and know what yesterday's date was! Congrats on your purchase, I'm hoping I remain as enthusiastic as you have.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

flynnyfalcon said:


> Just bought a Mk XVII on this fantastic site! Can't wait to finally pop it on the wrist and know what yesterday's date was! Congrats on your purchase, I'm hoping I remain as enthusiastic as you have.


Thanks!
Same to you.. congratulations are in order....You will love the watch and find it so versatile... The slim polished edges on the case completely seem to disappear when worn casualy and magically reappear when worn with with a blazer and shirt. Never had a watch that can so easily do both..all with the same strap...You will love it..
Post some pics!


----------



## flynnyfalcon (Jan 31, 2012)

Will do


----------



## Thetimelessblog (Oct 5, 2015)

very nice mark xvii and enjoy your new acquisition


----------



## flynnyfalcon (Jan 31, 2012)

franksf said:


> Thanks!
> Same to you.. congratulations are in order....You will love the watch and find it so versatile... The slim polished edges on the case completely seem to disappear when worn casualy and magically reappear when worn with with a blazer and shirt. Never had a watch that can so easily do both..all with the same strap...You will love it..
> Post some pics!


My watch finally arrived today. Tis a thing of beauty!! Already on the hunt for some new straps. Brown leather is a definite, along with some assorted NATO's.

Took a quick snap today, not brilliant considering I am a photographer by profession, but I'm sure many more will be taken.


----------



## flynnyfalcon (Jan 31, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice watch and write up
> 
> Mine says hi:


What strap is this?? I like it!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

flynnyfalcon said:


> What strap is this?? I like it!!


Custom made one. It looks so much better than that photo depicts it to be


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's another pic of the strap with the watch it was designed to go on. It didn't work with the SD but works nicely on the MK17.


----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)

Fantastic review. Congrats on a very nice watch.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Solicitor said:


> Fantastic review. Congrats on a very nice watch.


thanks much....still loving it and wearing it almost every day...


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Who said a pilot cannot dress up?


----------



## GoonerStrike (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice simple review, I am thinking this or the IW3777-01.


----------



## flynnyfalcon (Jan 31, 2012)

GoonerStrike said:


> Nice simple review, I am thinking this or the IW3777-01.


Can't go wrong with either. My previous watch was a chrono and I do occasionally miss the feature, but I can make do with the seconds hand. Love the clean face of the standard mk xvii.


----------



## ste_j (Oct 30, 2015)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## Daswann (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats. Beautiful watch. Nice review.


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

Always appriciate reviews, good job frank. May i ask you owners of the mark xvii - why did you pick this over the xvi? and can someone measure the thickness of the xvii? Thanks!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knisse said:


> Always appriciate reviews, good job frank. May i ask you owners of the mark xvii - why did you pick this over the xvi? and can someone measure the thickness of the xvii? Thanks!


Availability was one reason but the longer I've owned it for the more I'm convinced it's better.

I Am lucky enough to have a million other watches and in my books the MkXVI is just so boring to look at. The red and the date window give the dial character


----------



## Toranaga (Nov 22, 2014)

Knisse said:


> Always appriciate reviews, good job frank. May i ask you owners of the mark xvii - why did you pick this over the xvi? and can someone measure the thickness of the xvii? Thanks!


I agree with Gunnar_917, I know it's a polarising design feature, but I like the red triangle and date window. I was contemplating the XVI, but I already have two other watches with black dials, a Speedy Pro and a Sea Dweller, and the date assembly on the XVII just made that much of a difference to me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toranaga said:


> I agree with Gunnar_917, I know it's a polarising design feature, but I like the red triangle and date window. I was contemplating the XVI, but I already have two other watches with black dials, a Speedy Pro and a Sea Dweller, and the date assembly on the XVII just made that much of a difference to me.


You sir have three fantastic watches, but my opinion may be biased


----------



## Toranaga (Nov 22, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You sir have three fantastic watches, but my opinion may be biased


Ah so it seems part of our collections are identical? Cool!


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I can understand the sentiments regarding the relative plain dial at the XVI, compared to the atleast more exciting XVII.


----------



## flynnyfalcon (Jan 31, 2012)

I chose the mkXVII over the XVI as it retains the classic simplicity of past designs but the simple addition of the date window and red triangle adds a point of difference which appeals to me. Classic but contemporary. Love it!


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice watch and review!


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Knisse said:


> Always appriciate reviews, good job frank. May i ask you owners of the mark xvii - why did you pick this over the xvi? and can someone measure the thickness of the xvii? Thanks!


Sorry for the late reply...I picked the XVII vs XVI simply because one became available on f29 and i have always wanted one. I favor the XVII because I like the splash of red and the 3 dates. I like simple designs with a little sparkle to it. The XVII fits that bill better than the XVI imho.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

The 3 dates really polarize the watch, I really like it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vintlux (Sep 30, 2015)

Great review!, congrats. Love the watch


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

franksf said:


> All in it, I could not be more pleased. Highly recommend this piece.


Great review and its probably my second favourite watch in the IWC line-up, just under its bigger brother the Pilot Chronograph.


----------



## almondramanrao (Sep 23, 2015)

very nice congrats on your iwc


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

almondramanrao said:


> very nice congrats on your iwc


Thank you all for your kind words on the review.....it encourage me to do more reviews (my new Sinn EZM3F comes in mind..)
That said, now that the design of the XVIII is out, this makes the XVII even more special imho. Will post more pics soon for those of you interested in jumping on the last Mark available with the three days window.


----------



## Zarium (Oct 26, 2012)

Great watch! Before I got my XVI I was torn in between it and a XVII -- but ultimately got the former as I have rather small wrists, so the XVII unfortunately doesn't wear so well on me.

Nevertheless, you'll find it to be a real workhorse and a joy to own.


----------



## pampermypam (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice! Great write up too. Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## NewToAllThis (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you for this review franksf; I bought the Mark XV11 a few months ago and have to say you are, in my own opinion, spot on.
I absolutely love this watch and you've expressed my own feelings about it perfectly.


----------



## chochocho (Jun 4, 2015)

thanks for sharing! congrats!!


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)

Nice review, congrats on the pickup.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice words that keeps coming....I am still in the honeymoon phase even though I decided to put it down a bit and not wearing it every day. As a result, even if this will sound silly, I would say that every time I pick it up...it starts all over again. I am smitten again...I have flipped so many watches lately that it is not even funny...and always losing a pretty penny along the way of course... It feels like I renting watches actually...considering the resale loss..Not gonna happen with this one ...too unique...too perfect...
I discovered more details that I like lately like the second hand which seems to have a perfect visual balance (not sure I make sense here) where the small part is thicker than the long part in a way that it almost feels like the weight of the 'fat' part exactly matches the weight of the long thin part. Just like if it was required to have it 'balanced' weight wise..so to speak...
The second hands looks and moves so elegantly because of this imho....


----------



## LRAM77 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats, I just ordered mine after long thoughts, can´t wait to have it..



franksf said:


> Thank you all for the nice words that keeps coming....I am still in the honeymoon phase even though I decided to put it down a bit and not wearing it every day. As a result, even if this will sound silly, I would say that every time I pick it up...it starts all over again. I am smitten again...I have flipped so many watches lately that it is not even funny...and always losing a pretty penny along the way of course... It feels like I renting watches actually...considering the resale loss..Not gonna happen with this one ...too unique...too perfect...
> I discovered more details that I like lately like the second hand which seems to have a perfect visual balance (not sure I make sense here) where the small part is thicker than the long part in a way that it almost feels like the weight of the 'fat' part exactly matches the weight of the long thin part. Just like if it was required to have it 'balanced' weight wise..so to speak...
> The second hands looks and moves so elegantly because of this imho....


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

franksf said:


> Thank you all for the nice words that keeps coming....I am still in the honeymoon phase even though I decided to put it down a bit and not wearing it every day. As a result, even if this will sound silly, I would say that every time I pick it up...it starts all over again. I am smitten again...I have flipped so many watches lately that it is not even funny...and always losing a pretty penny along the way of course... It feels like I renting watches actually...considering the resale loss..Not gonna happen with this one ...too unique...too perfect...
> I discovered more details that I like lately like the second hand which seems to have a perfect visual balance (not sure I make sense here) where the small part is thicker than the long part in a way that it almost feels like the weight of the 'fat' part exactly matches the weight of the long thin part. Just like if it was required to have it 'balanced' weight wise..so to speak...
> The second hands looks and moves so elegantly because of this imho....


Thanks for the great review and it is very helpful for those who is in the market for IWC pilot watches.

Picked this up a few days ago....










And a quick and dirty picture of it's little brother.


----------



## Fbr (Jan 21, 2013)

Like that Albatross strap!


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats! Nice reviww


----------



## JAfdem (May 4, 2016)

Congrats! Great looking watch. I own a similar model and it's my no-holds-barred favorite watch. I'm particularly a fan of their metal bands....VERY nice to wear.


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats! I prefer the Mark XVI for the 39mm case and the single date window, but the Mark XVI and XVII are the two closest siblings in my view given the omission of the 6 and 9 which gives the dial a less cluttered appearance.


----------

